

Six Things I Learned Working from Home - andymboyle
https://medium.com/@andymboyle/six-things-i-learned-working-from-home-6788d148bde5

======
madhavcp
Haha, great list! Depending on your job profile, I'd also add putting light
music. Or rainy mood sound. I dunno, just makes me focus better.

